# Hello from China!



## ek (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello Everyone! 

I'm a 17 years old senior high student from China. :D (Are there any other Chinese members here on this forum? Just curious to know.) 
I began playing the piano at 5 during "kindergarten-hood" and composed my first piano solo piece at 13... 
I've been dreaming to make epic orchestral music for a long time. Finally I found some awesome guys using virtual instruments when I was browsing the web. That's really stunning!!! >8o 

I learn English while reading various articles on various foreign sites as well as watching YouTube via some kind of proxy servers (YouTube is blocked in China)... The proxy-browsing experience is aching hard, but I love to do that! 
I found VI-Control by reading an interview with Daniel James by Emmett Cooke (Daniel is really awesome and Emmett's website taught me a lot). 

It's sad that all the commercial software I have now is just a discountedly licensed REAPER. I'm using Kontakt Player with various free patches ( :twisted: time-limited demo :twisted: ) My mama says if I do good in a major college entrance exam the next year (working really hard on it now) , she will pay for my loooong to-buy list of libraries and plug-ins... I have to say that though you may think that piracy is a big problem in China (Yes, it's true), I'm not a part of the "pirates". Instead, I'm thinking to be a library developer when I am in college... Actually, I am always regarded as a strange person who buys CDs by my classmates... That's a really sad story. :( And that's just another reason for that I'm always surfing on foreign sites which results in the appearance of this post... 

And... That's it. Really loving this forum because I found that ALL the developers are on it and ALL the members and posts rock!!! That's what I call "100% Pure Awesomeness" :D 

Thanks for reading a Chinese boy's first post on this forum!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi EK, and welcome to the forum !

Tell all your friends in China about us and have them join in on the discussions.


----------



## Lex (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Resoded (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome, and kudos for not downloading pirated libraries!


----------



## JoKern (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome Eklepse, 

good you found the way to this forum. Best wishes for your entrance exam. :D


----------



## ek (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome and wishes! 
I will find and contact some musicians in China who works with VIs if I have time


----------

